
Terraforming Venus Quickly – How to Bring Venus to Earthlike Conditions [pdf] - danroseai
https://www.orionsarm.com/fm_store/TerraformingVenusQuickly.pdf
======
trenchgun
I like the point where they slam Encleadus on Venus to get it moist.

~~~
pndy
Arthur C. Clarke wrote in his "3001: The Final Odyssey" novel about
exploitation of Saturn's icy rings for water and _grazing_ space ice blocks
(wrapped by reflective molecule-thin foil) by comets shepherds, who were also
delivering these to terraform nomen-omen, Venus.

Perhaps he read this paper and got the ideas from it

~~~
trenchgun
I did read that book too, but it was a decade ago. Had forgotten there was
this concept in there.

